# New vacation home?



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

Needs a little fixing up but price is right. Maybe some curtains and a little paint. I could decorate the tree out front for Christmas.:cool2:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2014)

How did you find me?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Acccch no way no need for any improvements ...I think it's poifict as it is k:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

Is that your hideout, Ralphy? I wondered where you hang out.
Hollydolly, I agree. I may have to dig up the old leaky gas tanks that have been in the ground forever though.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2014)

That!s my main residence.  You should see my summer home!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think the King would approve.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2014)

He would be OK with it so long as I had a velvet painting of him hanging in a prominent position...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

If you bought a swell place like that, you would  need a maid Pappy!

View attachment 9676


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2014)

Are guests welcome Pappy ?


----------



## Ina (Sep 16, 2014)

Pappy, All you need is a BBQ pit, a couple of lawn chairs, and a good cooler for drinks, then your ALL set.


----------

